# Wärmeleitklebestreifen



## Adam Wille (5. August 2002)

Hi hi,

also für meine etwas ältere Grafikkarte ohne Lüfter (ist ne Geforce 2 MX) hatte ich mir irgendwann mal nen Aktiv-Lüfter besorgt und draufgepflanzt.
Das ging halt mit so nem quadratischen doppelseitigen Klebestreifen, der auch noch Wärmeleiteffekte erzielen sollte.

Nachdem ich nun aber mal nach langem Werkeln mir die Karte samt Lüfter angeschaut habe, ist mir dann aufgefallen, dass die ziemlich verstaubt war, sowohl was den Lüfter betrifft als auch die Folie.
Die war dann nämlich so gut wie sinnlos, da sie gar nicht mehr den Lüfter auf der Grafikkarte halten konnte.

Nun steh' ich also da mit Karte und Lüfter...

...und weiß nicht, wie ich das Ding befestigen soll!?

Gibt's so Folie zu kaufen oder wie seh' ich das?

Geist


----------



## Virtual Freak (5. August 2002)

*jo kann mann*

jo..solltest du eigentlich problem los kaufen können...
schau dich mal bei verschieden CASE MOD austattern um..die haben meist auch wärme leit kleber/paste und oder pads(eben deine doppel klebedingens) im angebot...
ich denke aber das meistens keine klebefolie weniger gute leiteigenschaften hat wie klebe pste..da diese bestimmt keine luft dazwischen lässt.

Greetz VF


----------



## Adam Wille (5. August 2002)

Mh, hab aber Angst, dass ich nen zu blöden Eindruck erwecke wenn ich dort antanze und so'n Teil für 50 cent kaufe und wieder geh. 

Naja, mit der Paste bin ich halt au schon am Grübeln.
Ich hab schon welche da, nur denke ich manchmal, wenn ich mir meine CPU-Tempreaturen anschaue, dass ich wohl nicht so ein glückliches, bzw. geschicktes Händchen habe, was das Auftragen anbetrifft.

Und zweitens wüßte ich in der Hinsicht nicht, wie ich den Lüfter dann an der Karte fixieren könnte, da dort afaik kaum Vorkehrungen dafür getroffen wurden. 

Geist


----------



## Virtual Freak (6. August 2002)

*naja..beim blöden eindruck kann ich dir nich helfen*

aber es gibt auch leitpastenkleber...
dieser wirkt dann genau so als würdest du uhu nehmen..ausser das er halt noch wärme leited...
und so geschcikt muss man beim auftragen eigentlich nicht sein...einfach keine luftlöcher drin lasse...

greetz VF


----------

